# ★THEME★Inverted★Stone★Pink★Black&White★[NOVA/GO/ADW/APEX]★



## kyledlindgren (Oct 7, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Optional:: Themed

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Themed

Source:: 
Hello all!

First Release of 4 new app icons that include 1300+ Icons!

My favorite is Inverted Icon Theme , Check it out!

Works on Nova/APEX/GO/ADW










Inverted Donate: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme Free: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme









Black And White Donate: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme Free: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme









Pink'd OUT Donate: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme Free: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme









Stone Donate: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme Free: https://play.google.....kyledesignedme

Google Play Account: https://play.google....yle.Designed.Me


```
<br />
★Please Rate 5★ if you like my theme!★<br />
★Email me with all issues, requests, and concerns★<br />
★★★★★★★★★<br />
In a nutshell, this is a theme. It has pre-loaded images that will overtake all icons in the launcher that I support and also make it very pretty! Questions or help setting up please email me.<br />
★★★★★★★★★<br />
★Icon Theme by Kyle.Designed.Me check out my other icon themes and my Minimal Text Themes!★<br />
★This theme (APP) does NOT open. Please use a launcher to open this to theme your icons★<br />
★Works on NOVA Launcher and NOVA Launcher Prime★<br />
Accessible by going to Menu -> NOVA Settings -> Look and Feel -> Icon Theme<br />
★Works on APEX Launcher and APEX Pro Launcher★<br />
Accessible by going to Menu -> APEX Settings -> Theme Settings<br />
★Works on ADW Launcher★<br />
Accessible by going to Menu<br />
★Works on ADW EX Launcher★<br />
Accessible by going to Menu<br />
★Works on GO Launcher★<br />
Accessible by going to Menu -> Themes -> Installed<br />
★★★★★★★★★<br />
<br />
★This theme has 1300+ Icons it's a large theme that's meant high end phones. Resolution of each icon is 124x124. Tablets and Phones will scale the icons perfectly to fit the device.★<br />
★JUST CLEAN ICONS! Thanks to SHIFT! Switched these icons around for the theme and that's all. Link to his XDA post: [URL=http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1188052**]http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1188052**[/URL] ★<br />
★Please let me know your thoughts and any feedback you have★<br />
★I am a solo themer and do everything on my own. Minimal Text theme is my original.★<br />
★If you want any icon, wallpaper, or dock extracted from the app, email me and I can hook you up.★<br />
★All rights reserved to the original makers of these icons. I pulled them and converted them to my liking. If you want your icon pulled please email me your request.★<br />
★One last thing, this APP does NOT open. I have gotten may emails asking how to use it. It also wont show in your app drawer. It's not a stand-alone theme but a usable theme to a launcher.★<br />
★EMAIL ME with everything. Putting it in the comments is WORTHLESS.★<br />
★Kyle.Designed.Me★<br />
```


----------

